# BBQ sauce



## LexB89 (Nov 27, 2020)

Anyone up for sharing some BBQ sauce recipes?

I keep making one with tomato sauce, mustard and maple syrup.

It's pretty good, but I fancy a change.

I like making it myself rather buying off the shelf.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 27, 2020)

About to make my second recipe.  My first was good but not good enough to share.  Second one will I hope.


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 27, 2020)

Great.

Let me know how you get on.

I use one from  Natashaskitchen.com


----------



## Millberry (Nov 27, 2020)

No on likes mine...but me....LOl (ought to tell you something)
P.S. - it does make a good cough syrup

*Vinegar Pepper Sauce:*
1 1/2 cups cider vinegar
9 Tablespoons ketchup
1 Tablespoon white sugar (or molasses) (or brown sugar)
1/2 cup water
1/8 - 1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
3/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Bring to boil -turn heat off -stir and let sit 2 minutes
I put mine in a squirt bottle so I can shoot some in my mouth when I see it in refrigerator.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2020)

These may help





						Sauces, Rubs & Marinades
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 27, 2020)

The recipe I'm using just says combine the ingredients.

I'm wondering if I heat it up whether it might just thicken it a bit, which wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2020)

Search results for query: Bbq sauces


----------



## 2Mac (Nov 27, 2020)

Millberry said:


> No on likes mine...but me....LOl (ought to tell you something)
> P.S. - it does make a good cough syrup
> 
> *Vinegar Pepper Sauce:*
> ...


Lmao @ shooting it when you see it in the fridge


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 27, 2020)

That sauce must be good! Lol


----------



## Millberry (Nov 27, 2020)

almost taste like straight apple cide vinegar. I actually shoot it all over my popcorn......OMG--soooo good


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2020)

These should give some variety...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste
1/4C Brown Sugar
1T Smoked Paprika
2 tsp Granulated Garlic
2 tsp Granulated Onion
2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper
1 tsp Celery Salt
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.
1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip* add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

*POP COLA Sauce*

2C Cola
1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar
2T Rub, whatever's on the meat.
1T Mustard
1T Molasses
1T Colgin Hickory Liquid Smoke (optional)

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for 5 minutes.

For Finishing Sauce, keep warm and add to meat.

For Marinade, cool for 30 minutes the refrigerate until cold.

Marinate meat overnight.

For Glaze, reduce over low heat until syrupy. Brush over grilling meat and caramelize.

Enough for one average butt.4

*Cream Soda and Bourbon Sauce*

1/2C Dark Brown Sugar
1C Cream Soda*
1/3C Ketchup
1/3C Bourbon
1/4C Balsamic Vinegar
2Tbs Soy Sauce
1Tbs Mustard of choice
1Tbs Your Rub
1Tbs Sriracha or Canned Chipotle Adobo Sauce
S & P to taste
* Cola or Ginger Ale would be great too!

Combine all in a sauce pan. Heat over medium heat to a simmer. After 5 minutes, the sauce can be cooled for Injection. For a Glaze or Sauce, continue to simmer, stirring often, until Syrupy. Cool and refrigerate the remaining sauce...JJ

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup
1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)
1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses
2C Dark Brn Sugar
1T Tomato Paste
1T Your Rub
1-2tsp Liquid Smoke
1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.
Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

*Honey Dijon Bubba Q Sauce.*

1C Dijon Mustard
1C Honey
1/2C Yellow Mustard
1/2C Ketchup
1/2C Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses
1/2C Brown Sugar
1T Worcestershire
1T Paprika
1 tsp Granulated Garlic
1 tsp Granulated Onion
1 tsp Cayenne
1 tsp Black Pepper
1/2 tsp Oregano
1/2 tsp Thyme
1/2 tsp Kosher Salt
1/4 tsp Allspice
1/4 tsp Cumin
Mix, simmer 5 minutes and cool.
Makes about 4 Cups.

*Yellow Bubba Q Juice / South Carolina Style*

2C Yellow Mustard
1C Cider Vinegar
1/2-1C Brown Sugar
1-2T Sriracha or other Hot Sauce
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran. Onion
1/2tsp Salt
1T Worcstershire
Cayenne Pepper to taste
Combine all and simmer to combine flavors. Reduce to desired thickness.
Makes 3 Cups.

*Red Bubba Q Juice / Lexington NC Style*

2C Cider Vinegar
1C Ketchup
1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce
1/2C Brown Sugar
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran, Onion
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Salt
1T Worcestershire Sauce
Cayenne to Taste
Combine all and simmer 5 minutes to combine flavors.
Makes 3 Cups

Give this a shot...JJ

*St. Louis Bubba Q Juice*

1 1/2C Ketchup
1C Cider Vinegar
1/2C Water
1/4C Tomato Paste
1/4C Diced Roasted Red Pepper from a Jar (1-2 each)
1/4C Texas Pete or other Hot Sauce
1/2C Brown Sugar
2T Yellow Mustard
1tsp Gran. Garlic
1tsp Gran, Onion
1tsp Blk Pepper
1tsp Salt
1T Worcestershire Sauce
Cayenne to Taste

Combine all and simmer 10 minutes to combine flavors. Adjust sweetness or heat to your taste. Let cool and Puree.

Makes about 3 Cups.

*White Bubba Q Juice /Alabama Style*

3C Mayonnaise, Hellman's (Hey I'm a Jersey Boy!)
1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4C Honey or 3T White Sugar
1T Horseradish, prepared
1tsp Celery Seed, ground
1tsp Salt
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Onion Powder
1/2tsp Garlic Powder
1/2-1tsp Cayenne Pepper
Dash of Worcestershire Sauce

Whisk all ingredients together until well combined. Taste and adjust Sweet, Sour, Salt and Heat to your taste. Refrigerate at least two hours for flavors to meld. Divide, with half to be brushed on the meat during the last half hour of the cook and the remaining half to be used as a Dip at the table.

Makes about 4 1/2 Cups Sauce. NOTE: This makes a great Dressing for Cole Slaw as well...J

*BLUEBERRY BUBBA Q JUICE*

1 Quart Ripe Blueberries
2 Each Shallots, Peeled and Sliced
1 Large Clove Garlic, Peeled and Sliced
1 TBS Butter
1 CUP Balsamic Vinegar
1/2 CUP Water
1/2-1 CUP Packed Brown Sugar
1 TBS Molasses
1 TBS Dijon Mustard
6 oz Heinz Chili Sauce or Ketchup
6 Each Large Basil Leaves, torn

Wash blueberries, set aside.
Melt the butter in a large sauce pan. Add the shallots and garlic, saute until soft but not browned.
Add the blueberries, vinegar and water to the sauce pan. Bring the berries to a boil, reduce heat and simmer the berries until soft.
Add the remaining ingredients stirring until well combined, simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the sauce to a food processor and puree until smooth. Return the sauce to the sauce pan. Simmer until desired thickness, adjust seasoning with salt, pepper. Add additional sugar, vinegar or hot sauce to taste. Cool and store in refrigerator for up to one month.

Yield: approximately 1 quart.

*Korean Bubba Q Juice*

1/4C Gochujang, Korean Red Pepper Paste**
1/4C Soy Sauce or Fish Sauce
1/4C Honey
2T Mirin, Sweet Rice Wine
2T Rice or White Vinegar or as needed
1T Veg Oil
1T Garlic, minced fine.
1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger
1T Toasted Sesame Oil
1T Peanut Butter (optional)*
Water as needed

Combine Gochujang, Soy Sauce, Honey, Mirin and Rice Vinegar.
Whisk until combined and set aside.
Add the Veg Oil to a sauce pan and heat over medium heat.
Add the Garlic and Ginger and saute briefly until fragrant.
Add the sauce ingredients to the pan and bring to a simmer, stirring frequently.
Simmer to desired thickness adding Water as needed.
Remove from heat and stir in Sesame Oil.
Taste and adjust adding more Vinegar or Honey to taste.
Makes about 1 Cup Sauce.

*Note: If using Peanut Butter, thin with water or Mirin until pourable then combine with the first group of ingredients. Some recipes add Ketchup but it is not traditional.

**Gochujang can be pretty spicy. You may try 1-2T to start then add to taste.

*Zesty Apricot Glaze n' Sauce*

1T Veg Oil
1/3C Ketchup
1/4C Fine Diced Onion
1/4C Red Wine Vinegar
1/4C Honey
1T Soy Sauce
1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger
1tsp Worcestershire Sauce
1tsp Molasses
1tsp Smoked Paprika or regular
1/2tsp Dry Mustard mix in 1tsp Water, set aside.
1/2tsp Celery Salt
1/2tsp Black or White Pepper
1/4tsp Cayenne or Chipotle
1ea Clove Garlic, minced
12oz Apricot or Peach Preserves*

Optional:1 pinch to 1/8tsp Chinese 5 Spice, Cinnamon, Clove, Allspice, Garam Masala or Curry Powder
Place a small pan over low heat and add the 1T Oil.
Add the Onions, Ginger and Garlic. Sweat just until tender and fragrant, about 2 minutes. Set aside to cool.
Combine all but the Preserves in a Food Processor.
Puree until just combined.
Add the Preserves to the Processor and Pulse to combine.
Place all back in the pan you used to sweat the veg and gently simmer to reduce to desired thickness.
Adjust Sweetness and Seasoning, adding Sugar/Vinegar, Salt and Pepper or Cayenne to your Taste.
Makes about 2 1/2 Cups. Store in Refrigerator..
Note*...Just about any Fruit Preserves would work. Pineapple, Peach/Mango, Orange Marmalade, or mix 'em up....JJ


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 28, 2020)

Good man!

That couldn't be a better answer to my question!


----------



## LexB89 (Nov 28, 2020)

Keep the recipes coming.

All good stuff!

The more options the better.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2020)

Sounds to me like JJ has you covered!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2020)

Mrs Bear makes a very Mild Ketchup based BBQ Sauce that fits her (Not Spicy at all).

However I prefer the Awesome BBQ Sauce that Jeff makes & sells right on this forum.
You can buy the recipe, or buy the Sauce & Rubs:

Link:   https://thinbluefoods.com/collections/all

I just buy the BBQ Sauce---It's Great stuff, and I don't think I'd save much if I had to buy all the ingredients to make it myself.

Bear


----------



## 801driver (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes, everyons taste buds are a little different and we like changes in flavors at times.  Jeff's sauce is great and since I live close to Tulsa, I can easily pick up some without ordering.  Then a mix of 1/2 Head Country Hot and Spicy with 1\2 KC Masterpiece in a squeeze bottle is something I can get locally to throw together quick and easy for a different warmer taste change.

But when I have time I have a ham radio friend who shared his BBQ sauce I modified a little a few years back and it is still a favorite for me.  I call it my "VPN" sauce (part of his ham rado call sign,) a little sweet, a little spicey, and a little smoky.             

*This batch is just the right amount to fill an empty Heinz 38oz ketchup squeeze bottle for easy to use and storage in the frig. 

2 cups dark brown sugar
3 cups ketchup
½ cup molasses
½ cup pineapple juice
½ cup water
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon ground mustard
1 teaspoon Coleman's hot mustard (Optional)
4 teaspoons smoked paprika (I use regular paprika if I do not have smoked)
3 teaspoons salt (kosher if you have it)
2 teaspoons ground black pepper 
5-10 drops Liquid Smoke  (easily overdone if not careful)

Combine all ingredients bring to a boil then reduce heat and simmer for 5-8 minutes or until all the sugar has dissolved.  Then simmer longer if you want a thicker sauce for bottling.  (I usually do 10-15 min really low)

Enjoy, and thanks to all who have helped make this the greatest Smoking and grilling and woking and most everything else outdoor cooking in general site in the world.*


----------



## cmayna (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes for Jeff's BBQ sauce.


----------

